# feeding to slow



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wondering how fast your observation hive takes sugar syrup.
I am feeding with a jar with holes punched in the top through a
window screen. I was feeding through a 1/8” screen but changed 
it to the window screen to see if they would take it faster, nope.

Ok the observation hive is two wide six high for a total 
of 12 medium frames. It is about half full of bees and
they are razing brood about 3 ½ “circle at this time, no
caped honey is visible.


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

The thing that makes the biggest difference in how fast my bees take the syrup is the number of holes in the jar lid. The more holes there are, the faster they take it. Some of the lids I have only have a few holes in them and it takes the bees a long time to drain the syrup with those.


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

Depending on how many holes are in the jar, they can take anywhere from a pint a week to a quart every 2 days.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

ffrtsaxk said:


> Depending on how many holes are in the jar, they can take anywhere from a pint a week to a quart every 2 days.


Thanks I will try more holes and let you know how it works.


----------

